# what kind of dog do you have?



## giget (May 24, 2007)

i have three dogs my german pointer used to come out riding with me (fluke) my golden retreiver use to get chased by all the horses and my staffy cross is still getting use to all the horses


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a boxer, called Kaddi.

Absolutley no way would I take her out riding with me, she runs round legs yapping. I'm amazed she's not had a boot yet. :roll:


----------



## keithturner (Aug 20, 2007)

We have 3 miniature pinchers. They are way too small to go riding with us. The horses probably wouldn't see them...lol


----------



## mandi (Sep 1, 2007)

We have, 1 boxer, 1 king staff and 1 yorkie, all stay at home, as they are not to keen on the horses.

mandi xx


----------



## M~R~N (Sep 29, 2007)

One mutt, a 15=year-old German Shepherd/beagle/basset mix named Jack...


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a bishonfreshe (i dont even know if i spelt that right ) and the only thing that dog is good for is bed warming


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a boxer, a GSD and a husky Greyhound mix.

None go riding with us. The boxer is too old, the husky mix has a bad hip and the GSD would rather chase the horses.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a cute King Charles Cavalia. He is a cross and so cute! His name is Tommy.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I've introduced my pups but oh well!

Kerra: white boxer

Theo: black "golden rottiever"


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

i have 5 labradors (4 girls, 1 dog)
i wudnt take my dogs with me cause it would be generally dangerous :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 4 Scottish terriers, mom dad and 2 pups we kept from the first litter. Ivy, Conner, Angus and Tess (tater tot) Also 2 mixes that wandered up (were dumped) German Shephard, Keeper and rottwiler, Daisy. 
Here is a picture of Keeper in her favorite position just outside the kitchen with our only house cat Chessie










our horses and dogs have a mutual dislike for each other


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have some friend we ride with who used to let their dogs ride with us. Vida kicked the crap out of one of the dogs who was walking right at her heels. Needless to say they keep the dogs home now.


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a yorkie, she's 4 pounds so no she doesn't go riding with me.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

we used to have a gorgeous beauceron...really intelligent dog. and now we are looking for another one or a great Pyrenees


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

aww cute puppies! I have a Border Collie (black and White) and a Mini Foxie, and a Blue Heeler. Because our Bluey is old he doesn't come on long rides, the mini sleeps all day. And the Border Collie is on the go all day. He is only interested in following the horses, not other dogs, cows, cars, pple ect. Really good dogs!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> just wondering what kind of dog do you have and does it go out ridding with you?.


I have 4 dogs. My old LabX used to go with us but he just can't keep up anymore. My BassettX is a year younger than the lab but he's ok with keeping up so he goes sometimes. My Doxie is NOT going, tho he would if I'd let him. I do let him run around out at the barn and if I ride back pasture then yes he goes. They all do that. 

The only one I really let go everytime is the Border Collie, Tess. She needs all the exercise she can get. She does very well on rides and normally is out in the pastures adjoining the back roads I ride on. She minds well so that helps. 

Tess, the adoring one who gets to go cuz she's ocd if she doesn't. lol


----------



## Campdraftin_Chic (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a Smithy Blue heeler called Bundy. He sometimes goes riding with me, but he's a bit scared of our foal so he only comes riding with me when I go on my own  

I like you guy's dogs they're really cute!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Appyt said:


> The only one I really let go everytime is the Border Collie, Tess. She needs all the exercise she can get. She does very well on rides and normally is out in the pastures adjoining the back roads I ride on. She minds well so that helps.
> 
> Tess, the adoring one who gets to go cuz she's ocd if she doesn't. lol


I have a dog named Tess but she is a scottish terrier. We call her Tater or Tater Tot (she was the runt of the litter) The nick name stuck I'm not sure if she will answer to Tess anymore


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Appyt said:
> 
> 
> > I have a dog named Tess but she is a scottish terrier. We call her Tater or Tater Tot (she was the runt of the litter) The nick name stuck I'm not sure if she will answer to Tess anymore
> ...


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a retired racing greyhound and four Italian greyhounds. I don't have a horse, but while visiting a friend, my greyhound got to run around in the horse's field. The horse was so funny ... he started bouncing around like my greyhound does. I think he enjoyed having a buddy, even if I was a nervous wreck about those hooves!!! :wink: 

Here are my dogs ... big guy is Gryffin. Little ones are Luna (blue fawn on the left), Willow (seal in the front), Merlin (blue in front) and Walker (blue in back).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Rottweiler


----------



## scatty horses (Oct 24, 2007)

hi i have a 8 month great dane and a 2 yrs lab.no way would they come out riding...   mel xx


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My 2 yr old Weimaraner, Spirit









My 1.5 yr old Vizsla, Ruby









My 1 yr old Collie mix, Shelby (although the picture is when she was a puppy)


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

i have a rottwheiler cross sheppard. huge dog, but getle giant.

loves to go for a gallop, horses chase her when she enters their paddoks thou. but out riding we chase each other. its good fun!

country kid


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a husky/lab and a pug. Neither of them go out riding because one would get stepped on and the other one would get lost.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Gryffin Designs said:


>


You have very very nice looking dogs!


----------



## gus_is-my_baby- (Nov 17, 2007)

*My Doggies!!!*

i have a boykin spaniel, Lillie, and a lab, Maggie, they r such a mess!!! and privatemessage me and tell me how to put pics in and i will show u a pic cause i have no idea how to put one in!!![/img][/list]


----------



## gus_is-my_baby- (Nov 17, 2007)

these r my twins!!! the lab is maggie and the brown baby doll is my Lillie.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got a mini schnauzer named Guinness. He does ride with me from time to time, believe it or not. I wasn't going to let him because I thought he was too small, but he can keep up for about 2 hours. Amazingly strong little dog.


----------



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

i have a toy miniture doberman pincher her name is sammie.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi every one, I'm new here so I thought I would put some pictures up.
This is our dog (Ike) We got him from the humane society here in Wisconsin 5 years ago, and has been exceptional as far as dogs go! Very loving, loyal,and quite smart. Not quite sure of his breeds, looks like a Doberman, has fur like a German sheppard, lifts his paw and points at birds, gets scared easily and shakes like a Chiwawa. :lol:
We keep him clear of our horses and he knows to stay out of their pens for we know not what might happen.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

IMO mutts make the best dogs. Cuttingedge, that is a very sweet and smart looking dog you have. Bless you for getting a shelter dog.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We have 6 dogs. $ working Kelpies, they run with the horses on the farm but not on trails.
A cavalier at home, old, deaf, nearly blind, verrry cute.

And my kelpie skip, comes on EVERY ride with me. excellent with the horses, won't go near other dogs and stays off the roads. she is a very active dog so it is the best way to give her the amount of excercise she needs, keeps up on rides 2/3 hours long, gallops and everything. i love her.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 3 dogs. 
None go riding with me.
I have Tazz- standard poodle-old, fat, and ugly.
I have Duchess- Airedale terrier-obnoxious, annoying, and funny.
and I have Fenway- American Pitbull Terrier- he is the nicest dog you will ever meet.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I have

5 pugs
1 sheltie
1 black lab mix
1 husky/corgi mix
1 . . . shaggy farm dog


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have 2 wonderful dogs, a black lab and a Jack Russel Terrier (or shall I say TERROR) 

I love them both very much, they are great farm dogs! 

Here is Haily, 



















And Scouters


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

we have a great chocolate lab! hes getting kinda old now but hes really smart & diseplined. his name is Jake


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

we added to ur family...puppy wise untill thursday...this is shadow!!! we got him lat saturday and already rules the other dog's in the house and baby sits all the cats and kittens....he even rescue a our kitten already.....only problem is that my 14 year old fight with her 2 year old brother on were he get's to sleep at night...solved that problem (my husband works nights) so the kids crawl in bed with me and the fighting stops there (very crowed bed at night, 2 kids, 1 pup , and a large box at the foot of the bed filled with 3 cats and 3 nursing kittens)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay here's pictures of the dogs.

Fenway, the pit bull, when he was a little puppy.












































Fenway now.



















Tazz, our poodle.




































Duchess, the airedale.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

These are my Pomeranians, Sullivan and Duke. They come on a lot of, but not all trail rides with me. If I am going on a longer ride, I will often take turns carrying them in the saddle with me. 









These are my Rott./Husky named Bear, and our newest family member - a lab/husky/Mastiff, named Basta. Bear is the greatest trail dog. He comes on all of my longer trail rides. He hates being left in the yard if we ride out with the horses. He is pretty good about moving on past dogs we come across and such (thanks to an e-collar), and he keeps pace very easily with the horses. I do not know yet if Basta will be a good trail dog as he is only just 3 1/2 months old.










Here is Bear, Dez, and I at the end of about 10 miles - a lot of which was at canter pace.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a pure Austrailian Shepard. He is my trail dog. We just shaved him completely because he had too many matts in his fur =]


----------

